# Toro Snowblower Sputtering



## Hypno_Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Toro Snowblower (Model CCR 3650) with a 6.5 hp 2 cylce engine. I was having some difficulty with it sputtering and the engine not running at full speed. I recently changed the paddles. In order to do so, I had the snowblower tipped back onto the handle. After changing the paddles, I started it up and it ran exactly as it always had. (no sputtering) I used it to clear the snow once and it was fine. A few days ago, after a large snowfall, I went to start it up and it ran fine for one swipe down the driveway and then started sputtering again and eventually stopped altogether. During the sputtering it will not throw the snow as it barely keeps running. 

I started it up again and let the gas run out, however while it was sputtering I tipped it forward (toward the paddles) and after a short time, it started running at full speed. As I lowered it back down, it would start sputtering again. Tipped it forward again and after a short time, it would run at full speed again. I also moved the choke lever back and forth several times, in the event the choke might be sticking. I had a new batch of gas and oil mixed that I added to the machine after I burned out the original gas. Started it up again and the same sputtering happened. Eventually, I just let it sputter along while I used the shovel to push the snow around. It stopped running after about 7 or 8 minutes. I also noticed what appears to be oil droplets dripping every now and then from the lower left side. (when standing at the handle as if about to use the machine)

I tried it again the next day and the same scenario happened including the oil drops.

Sorry for the long post ... just wanted to give all the info.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF. and thanks for the long post - more details let us all have the info we need.

OK, my 1st suspicion is that there is a little muck moving around in the carb and when you have tilted the engine, it has temporarily moved out of the way of the fuel flow jet etc, but ultimately finds its way back there:sigh:

I would suggest a thorough clean out of the carb and all the fuel tank and lines. Don't worry if you don't actually see anything, these bits of muck can be very small - and that's all it takes to cause the fuel / air mix to be disrupted - and that leads to poor engine running.

The oil droplets are probably coming from spilt / leaking fuel and may be a consequence of muck jamming a float valve open in the carb - where it overflows out of the atmospheric breather hole.

With 2 strokes - the fuel oil mix, when it spills, usually leaves an oily residue. The gasoline evaporates and just leaves the oil as a tell tale as to where it was - so see if you can see where the fuel is leaking from - my guess is it will be from around the carb - just further evidence that the carb need a good clean / service


----------

